# Discovery Garden - Cooling issues?



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My apartment feels like someone has turned a mister on and there is a sticky feeling on tiles and furniture. Anyone else have this problem or is it something just affecting the building I am in (or the ones towards the back). Was horrible to try to sleep last night, It is still blowing coldish but it doesnt feel cold because of the humidity mixed with the air.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe you need to get your AC fixed? My tiles get quite sticky when the AC is off because of the humidity.


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> My apartment feels like someone has turned a mister on and there is a sticky feeling on tiles and furniture. Anyone else have this problem or is it something just affecting the building I am in (or the ones towards the back). Was horrible to try to sleep last night, It is still blowing coldish but it doesnt feel cold because of the humidity mixed with the air.



Hey Jinx,

This could be a humidity problem. Moisture in the air is more than the fresh air in your room. 

There could also be fungus(fungi) in the ducts (where the air comes from causing your sticky problems) (extreme situation)..

There is a common misconception that A/C is bringing in cool air, but actually its not the coolness of the air its the quality(freshness) of the air coming in. This is what gives the cooling effect, so anything disturbing the quality of the air will give you these problems.

I've had this problem a few times. I'm sure the maintenance team will take care of it where you live. If not let me know and i can PM the number of the people that fixed my problem.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

I think its the district cooling system and it my own theory That it has a limited cooling capacity for the area, since it uses chilled water, some nights it won't cool as good as it should, maybe because in the summer time every one at night is at home and using it but during day time it goes back to cooling perfectly, when most people are out of the house at work and the load is not at its peaks. 

But most of the time it cools well even at night, but overall the cooling is not consistent through out the day. 

I dunno that what I think atleast, maybe someone with a better knowledge of how distric cooling works could shed some lights.

Although even on the not so cool nights, it never gets clammy. When was the last time you cleaned your filters ?

Oh and just in case you didn't know. They are located above the false ceiling in the bathroom. Just lift one tile and have a peak.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It affected the entire building. Called my co worker in the same building and same thing in her apartment. Went downstairs and spoke the guard. Whole building had the issue. We are off street 12. Not sure if other buildings were having the same issue. Coworker down on street 8 had no issues. 

About 1pm, the smell and dampness stopped. Back to being cold. Hope is a one time thing and wont have repeats often now as it was miserable to try and sleep last night.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm on 8 aswell and yeah pretty much alright. Never experienced anything like you mentioned though. Hope it was a one time freak event.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We had a similar issue a few nights back and we are in the Marina. The guard told me that some water leaked from the air conditioning unit and they were refilling it?!??! It took them a few hours but now it's fixed and hasn't happened again.


----------



## exp (Oct 3, 2012)

Were you able to get any resolution to the problem?

@smit1989 : Please could share the number of the maintenace guys, if you still have.

I have been having this problem the entire summer, had even bought a dehumidifier but to no avail. 
The cooling takes place properly, however, when only the fan is running, it throws out warm air raising the humidity in the room to 80%.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Had some similar issues. 1st time the maintenance guys fixed and I asked them to clean the whole a/c system because I knew it was mold. Had evidence and I was getting sick and I barely get sick.

Whenever I have these issues I let a lot of fresh air inside that have been working wonders.

On a 2nd note, you owe me a breakfast in AD when I used to live there....


----------



## exp (Oct 3, 2012)

Got ya....the ducts were cleaned by the last technician that visited my place.
Actually every other A/C technician (nearly 3/4 people) had their own viewpoint around this problem but none were able to resolve it.

Many commented that "some unit" on the roof of the building is not functioning hence this problem, but I don't think any other tenant has issues of my kind (after asking few neighbours)
One of the technician actually cleaned the tray where the water was getting accumulated, but even that didn't make any difference 

Any pointer to the right company/person is appreciated.


----------

